# Just came into an inheritance of 24 chickens. HELP!!



## chickenlover3009 (Jan 24, 2018)

My great grandfather died after a bout of salmonella and left me all 24 of his chickens. I have never been in possession of a chicken. PLEASE HELP ME BEFORE THEY GET TO ME
- what do they eat
-what kind of enclosure do i need
-what do they want from me
-why are they so angry
-why do they wait outside my door
-why do they look in my window at night
-why do they keep screaming


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL! You poor thing. You need some sort of coop and a pen that's virtually predator proof, and big enought for them.. Egg layer feed available, and clean water. I don't think they are angry at you , and they come to the door looking for treats and scream because they might be hungry. They look in your window probably because they need a place to roost. They should be locked up at night and will quickly be putting themselves to bed at sundown. They should have nests to lay eggs in. 

That's the basics.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Your local feed store should have everything you need. What breeds are they?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I vote spamborghini .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
Getting 24 chickens dumped on you and not knowing anything about them isnt right.
I recommend you donate them to a feed store, give them away, or sell them on Craigslist.

You could possibly keep 2 or 3 if you wish and follow the advice in the above posts.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. Inheriting that many is a horrible position to be in.


----------

